# Britney bezahlt jetzt ihren Vater



## Tokko (9 März 2008)

*Britney bezahlt jetzt ihren Vater *

By Sarah Hall
07/3/2008 19:36 

Britney Spears Vater bekommt jetzt ein Gehalt.
Bei dem Gerichtstermin am Mittwoch wurde Jamie Spears ein wöchentliches Gehalt von $2.500 für die Übernahme der Vormundschaft zugesprochen. Und nicht nur das, er darf sich auch “einen Firmenwagen” mieten.
Bevor er wieder für seine Tochter verantwortlich gemacht wurde, arbeitete Jamie Spears für einen Partyservice.
Los-Angeles-Richterin Reva Goetz entschied sich für die lukrative Verfügung am Mittwoch, legte aber in den Gerichtsdokumenten nicht fest, wofür das Gehalt und das Auto benutzt werden sollen.
Jamie Spears’ Vormundschaft wurde ebenfalls in der gleichen Verhandlung bis zum 31. Juli verlängert, obwohl sie eigentlich am Montag auslaufen sollte.
Zusätzlich zu Papa Spears’ Lohn, ordnete Goetz den Pop-Star an, die stolze Summe von $58.800 an den gerichtlich ernannten Anwalt Samuel D. Ingham III zu bezahlen, weil er sie in dem Vormundschaftsfall vertritt.
Goetz erlaubte Spears aber auch, zwei zusätzliche Ärzte einzustellen, und ihnen eine Anzahlung von $9.000 zu machen.
Am Montag treffen sich Spears’ und Federlines Anwälte wieder vor Gericht, um an dem Sorgerechtsfall weiter zu arbeitten. Es ist leicht möglich, dass ihnen dort die beiden Parteien für den Vormundschaftsfall begegnen, denn auch dieser wird am Montag weitergeführt.
Laut einem Vertrag zwischen den Vormundschafts-Anwälten und and Kevin Federlines Anwalt Mark Vincent Kaplan durfte Spears kürzlich ihre beiden Söhne Sean Preston und Jayden James besuchen – allerdings nur unter Aufsicht.

Quelle:
.www.eonline.com


----------

